# Positive People



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Are needed!!! This board as great as it is for support, is very negative. You know misery loves company blahblah....... But jokes aside I cannot do negative people. It brings me down especially with my SA. I love positive people and believe being happy is a choice! 

do a little dance....make a lil love....:boogie:boogie:boogie positive people raise your hands and lets raise this roof:clap

lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I am for the most part a positive person

.....but I am not all that hyperactive


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm not hyperactive either


----------



## Lloyd (Nov 16, 2011)

You can do it!


----------



## BilliAnn (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeeeeeahh!!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I am pretty positive  At times it feels like I am the only one around though.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I am pro positivity :yes


----------



## Use Your Illusion (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm all kinds of positive these days...and I also enjoy a good dance every now and then, to the right songs...Nice to see it not being shouted down in here.


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

In the short time I've been reading and posting here, as of this writing, I see a lot of negativity here too and I hope that I can be someone who amuses and inspires while not getting wrapped up in petty stuff, while also getting support for my own SA problems. I'm partly writing this here as a way of being accountable. Focusing on the positive and avoiding the negative has already helped me be happier. Gooo Team Positive ^_^


----------



## MissUndasdude (Nov 30, 2011)

If the world was full of more positive people i think the prevalence of social anxiety would be less.. there would be less room to fear criticism, *****ing, gossip, not being wanted etc as we would all be seeing more of the good in each other. I'm a positive person, but find this often doesn't fit in with the nature of the world...where people try to counter their insecurities by focusing on negatives. Having said that, we live in a world and within systems that make it hard to be positive so i do recognize the challenge in the choice faced...by everyone.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

I try to be positive when it comes to other people's lives but I don't know how to be my own cheerleader.


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

caseyblue said:


> I try to be positive when it comes to other people's lives but I don't know how to be my own cheerleader.


What would be wrong with being to yourself how you are with others?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm a very positive person whenever I'm active and busy. It's usually when I have nothing to do, no plans that I began to become depress and negative because I start to think too much about how crappy my life.

But that's the thing about life, you shouldn't think too much about it you just gotta live it. Live out your dreams, plans and ideas!!!!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I know you like positive people here, but positive people wont be here because this isnt suppose to be a positive site, this is a self-absorbed support site for negetive people. 

Positive people are out there doing positive things.

Okay, maybe there are positive people here, anybody can be positive, but you have to move on in life and then you can be. And be determined to be better, then you will be a positive person, and you will not need this site anymore.


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

I should hang out here more often, some of the other sections came be a major downer.


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

artynerd said:


> I know you like positive people here, but positive people wont be here because this isnt suppose to be a positive site, this is a self-absorbed support site for negetive people.


That's not necessarily true. You can be predisposed to anxiety because of genetics and/or upbringing and still want to be positive.



> Positive people are out there doing positive things.
> 
> Okay, maybe there are positive people here, anybody can be positive, but you have to move on in life and then you can be. And be determined to be better, then you will be a positive person, and you will not need this site anymore.


I've felt better since frequenting this site starting the other week. If my anxiety issues get solved, I might stay at least some to help people and socialize with friends.


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

caseyblue said:


> I try to be positive when it comes to other people's lives but I don't know how to be my own cheerleader.


 ^^^^This. I can relate your statement right here


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

caseyblue said:


> I try to be positive when it comes to other people's lives but I don't know how to be my own cheerleader.


I'm the same way as well.. always positive when it comes to others....downplay myself and shine the spotlight somewhere else more worthy.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Never dull your shine for someone else


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Lisa said:


> I am pretty positive  At times it feels like I am the only one around though.


not true


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yeahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## khmerkid904 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you! I strive everyday to be a motivator. Never use words that will defeat you!


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I believe never is quite negative, you should never say never unless the circumstances are appropriate for the situation!


----------



## MJJ2009 (Dec 7, 2011)

hey! im positive, i find having an open,positive attitude make me more willing to push myself and understand why I can feel so anxious. Seriously being positive can make you feel so much better about now and the future


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

Power to you sister!


----------



## betweensilence (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, i agree this forum can be quite depressing ... But it's a good place to socialise with people and makes me feel im not alone in this long journey


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm somewhere in between the positive and the negative.

Negative in which I can sympathize and empathize with the dowtrodden people who have to face gloom and doom every day. But I at least try to offer them a helping hand. I can relate with them in that we can see the bitter reality of some instances.

Positive in that I always seem to have the will to prevail, despite everything.

But my problem with some positive people is that they seem so dead set on that "positive action" that when you admit your struggles or anything that's not always positive, they don't even acknowledge you anymore (despite your optimism that you'll overcome everything). Like I'm not good enough for them to even look in my direction. Yeah, I'll feel a lot better with that momentum stability.

Kinda why I feel weird here sometimes. I feel like I'm not negative enough for those people to welcome me, yet not positive enough for the (mostly) positive people to really acknowledge me. I'm just one of those chaps in between, struggling through life with as valiant an effort as I can. Is anybody out there? lol


----------



## abstractdreamer (Dec 4, 2011)

Amen!!! I find that I become negative and spread negativity, when I have others that are negative around me. But luckily, it happens for positivism too


----------



## Rubi (Dec 19, 2011)

hi everyone!:boogie:boogie:boogie
*betweensilence*, great userpic, love this little traveller :yes


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

glad others feel the same way

I figure if happiness is a choice then that's what I'm picking . 

positive people motivate me . "happy happy joy joy"!!!(kudos to those who know where that's from)


----------



## RonM (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been trying to send out positivity around here since I started.

I'm going to have to focus those vibes.


*chargin mah lazer*


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Im positive and very happy to join your group.


----------

